# 55 Gallon tank and stand



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank and stand that I need to give out. I'll take donations  
Just got to help me take it down and you can take it. For local members only.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

where are you at and what time. I have most of tomorrow early afternoon available and live at independence and spring creek in plano. 214-493-09544


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I am in windhaven and tollway area.
Do you have buckets to help me take it down?


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I have a few things to use to drain the water. What else is in the tank? Please call me so we can setup a time this week after work.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

you left too many numbers.
I actually just took it down so it's ready as of today.
I would like to get some plants or substrate if you have any.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

My plants are just starting to get going so don't have much. you need to go to a meeting for plants. 
Sorry about the number. it is 214-493-9544. I have Sat morning available. let me know your not to far away.


----------

